

The Center for Open Science - jcr
http://centerforopenscience.org/

======
cwisecarver
I just started as a senior developer at COS. I'm actually on vacation right
now but I can attest to a week of productivity with an awesome team. They have
done and are doing things to further science every day.

------
LyndsySimon
I'm a developer at COS - things we've done have been mentioned here before,
but it's a cool feeling to see a link to our homepage on HN :)

I don't know how much I'll be online for the rest of the day, but I'll make
sure others at the Center are aware of this post and I'm certain someone will
be able to answer any questions.

~~~
jeffspies
I can help answer questions about what we do or how/why we do it.

Some info: we're mostly a web development shop, and everything we do is 100%
free and open source. Our flagship product is the Open Science Framework
([http://osf.io](http://osf.io),
[http://github.com/CenterForOpenScience/osf.io](http://github.com/CenterForOpenScience/osf.io)).
We are also creating a free, open data set of scholarly (meta)data
([http://www.share-research.org/;](http://www.share-research.org/;)
[http://github.com/CenterForOpenScience/SHARE](http://github.com/CenterForOpenScience/SHARE)).
You might have seen us in the news recently for the Reproducibility Project:
Psychology
([http://www.sciencemag.org/content/349/6251/aac4716;](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/349/6251/aac4716;)
[http://osf.io/ezcuj](http://osf.io/ezcuj)). We're always looking for mission-
driven developers. Feel free to get in touch.

~~~
jcr
Thanks Jeff and Lindsy. The "Reproducibility Project" is fascinating and
should be very beneficial.

In your (meta)data efforts are you working with DublinCore?

[http://dublincore.org/](http://dublincore.org/)

Also, there are a few organizations out there specializing in archiving
scientific work that might be worth checking out:

[http://omeka.org/](http://omeka.org/)

[https://perma.cc/](https://perma.cc/)

[http://wellcomelibrary.org/what-we-do/developing-and-
caring-...](http://wellcomelibrary.org/what-we-do/developing-and-caring-for-
our-collections/collecting-genomic)

I'm sure there are others, but I don't have the links handy at the moment.

BTW, you might want to note that the "about" link on COS is giving a 404 error
at the moment:

[http://centerforopenscience.org/about.html](http://centerforopenscience.org/about.html)

~~~
jeffspies
Thanks for posting.

The DublinCore schema is quite widely used--many of the institutional
repositories that we harvest from use it.

I know of Omeka--I've seen it used quite a bit. We should look into some sort
of add-on connection with it and the OSF.

perma.cc is new to me, but our partnerships lead has been evaluating
preservation services that we could enlist in archiving OSF content. I'll make
sure to pass it along in case he hasn't seen it. We are going to great lengths
to ensure our users that we care about long-term sustainability and that we
see no value in lock-in.

Collecting Genomics looks very neat; I'll have to reach out.

And thanks for the note about the about link! I'll get a fix submitted tonight
unless someone beats me to it.

